# Occasional difficulty shifting into first gear from a stop



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a 68 GTO with the original 4 speed manual and occasionally will have difficulty shifting into first gear after backing out of the garage or starting out from a stop. Once t get it into first, there are no problems downshifting into first or shifting out of first into second. The word i would use to describe the situation is the shifter feels "rubbery" when I am trying to find that sweet spot to get it to fall into first gear. This does not happen often, but for instance, yesterday I backed out of a parking space into the street and had to spend some time trying to get it into first gear which held up traffic behind me for about 30 seconds. Guessing this is a shifter linkage adjustment thing??? I am willing to tackle the potential issue but need some guidance on what I am looking for. Thanks in advance, your help is very much appreciated!!!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
it may be the flat lever on the transmission .... is your linkage original ?? 
the 1-2 lever is the middle lever on the side of the transmission
pull the nut n washers off and look at the back side of the ovalish slot
often that slot will be worn and may give you a mushy or rubbery engagement
as it does not fit snuggly on the shift fork stud,,,,
maybe a picure or 3 of your linkage from different angles,,,, also a pic or 2 of the 
1-2 rod at the base of the hurst box too ... hope its an easy fix for you


Scott T


----------



## Dukes67 (Jun 19, 2018)

Crawl under and have someone shift the transmission through the gears (with the engine off!). Check for binding and the overall condition of the shifter rods and shifter rod bushings, as these often wear and cause sloppy shifting. The bushings are made from steel or plastic with the later wearing quicker.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I think the originals had rubber bushings. At least mine does.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas, I'll report back after I get a chamce to follow up on what you have suggested.


----------

